# Buck Brothers Chisels



## coha (Sep 15, 2017)

I recently purchased a couple of Buck Brothers chisels in 1/4" and 1/2" after throwing down my kobalt chisels in frustration while working on a project that I didn't want to use my vintage chisels on. Normally I love Kobalt tools to the point of having a bias towards them, every other Kobalt tool i have works Marvelously. the problem was that the steel was too soft on these chisels and they wouldn't hold an edge long enough to put a mortise in a block of warm butter. In a fit of wood chip covered rage I went to the big orange and bought the two Buck Brothers chisels, I'm sure most of you know how great it is to work with a tool and stop and smile and think "wow, so this is how sharp feels". These things are an absolute dream to work with! they are sharp enough to shave a straight line in maple burl if you wanted to right out of the package! in fact I think the next time my lovely wife turns a blind eye I'm going to slip out and go buy every size they have there. If they all perform the same way as the ones I just bought I may be wet sanding my projects using my tears of joy! Have any of you used any of their other tools? if so how did they perform?


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a couple of older Buck Bros lathe knives. No complaints. I bought a small box trailer from a newly retired contractor. When I arrived to pick it up and pay, the thing was still full of tools. I figured the guy would want me to help unload it. But no, he took one look and said just take it as is. I gave him a BIG thank you. There was a five gallon bucket of Stanley chisels from 1/4 inch to two inches, each one had a nicked up edge. He said Stanley chisels are such junk, it was cheaper to buy a new one than try to sharpen one. I have sharpened a few of the narrow ones and he was right, they don't stay sharp for long. I have an electric wet stone and can get an edge pretty quick, but they may as well be mild steel for all the time the edge stays. MY Chinese chisels from HF are better.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

My first turning tools were a Buck Brothers set that I've had for over 20 years. Carbon steel that take a fine edge but don't hold it very long. Still very useful and I have no regrets. Then of course there's the hunting knife that made Buck famous...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a buck bros carving chisel. It's one of the best I have.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Could Buck Bro be the same ones that make Buck knives? I like buck knives.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not likely based on these links*



GeorgeC said:


> Could Buck Bro be the same ones that make Buck knives? I like buck knives.
> 
> George



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_Knives

https://www.craftsmanstudio.com/category-s/262.htm

http://sawnutz.galootcentral.com/buck/

The logo is completely different as is the city of manufacture.... :wink2:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

This is good info. For me, HD is the only close big box hardware store, and I have avoided the Buck Brothers stuff because I assumed they were like most of the other stuff at these big boxes ... overpriced and low-medium quality.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Strange, a month ago, I had a Home Depot ad just pop up out of the blue offering Cole Jaws for a nova chuck for about half the best price I could find anywhere. So I ordered them and had them three days later delivered to the door. It seemed a bit strange having a good price on a specialty item like that. I do find the prices at Lowes on about 70% of items to be lower, but Home depot sometimes has much nicer lumber. Having a Lowes credit card gets a discount off the bill at Lowes too. I also took notice that the Lowes "Contractor's check out" is always busier than the one at Home Depot.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

This reminds me I probably ought to take some time to sharpen my chisels again before it becomes crunch time to use them all day..
It's no longer my favorite part of the day sharpening things, but it needs done..


----------



## coha (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris Curl said:


> This is good info. For me, HD is the only close big box hardware store, and I have avoided the Buck Brothers stuff because I assumed they were like most of the other stuff at these big boxes ... overpriced and low-medium quality.


If you look to heavily at those box planes they make i will tell you that they're decent for small plane work and edge clean up. but the blades are too soft for heavy work. other than that I love the buck bros stuff.


----------



## bentontool (Dec 8, 2018)

There was a chisel review in Fine Woodworking magazine a few years ago. Stanley No. 60 chisels were rated near the top in edge retention. I have used them for years in my shop for furniture work and found them to be very good. They just look like crap and I prefer wood handles over plastic.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Old thread has been refreshed it appears but it's new to me so I'll chime in. Bought a three pack of Buck Bros a few months ago just to see how they compared to the no 60s and other chisels I have around. Other than a bit handle heavy, I'm very impressed with them. All three were reasonably sharp out of the box and it only took me about 10 minutes to flatten the backs and put a mirror finish on them. Definitely recommend for anyone starting out or needing cheap chisels for construction.


----------

